# Ice cream man help!!!!!



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to make an ice cream man costume for a circus i found white coveralls and a creepy mask but how can i make some realistic ice cream cones for my shoulders???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Would expanding foam work? You could shape them into ice cream scoop shapes and attach to thin cardboard rolled into a cone shape.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've seen expanding foam used...just make a large glob inside the cone and it should push its way out in the shape of a bubble...then maybe add a little around the edge after its dried to make the smoothed part...

U can also use styrofoam balls for snocones...the styro sparkles like ice even with paint on it


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/127614-ice-scream-cone-go-my-sweet-tooth-costume.html

shows how i made my cone for my clown...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol I was just getting ready to post that same link 

Also here's a pic I really like...I would use real cones but I love the look of the "eye scream"


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oops, Here's the image


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok im hearing alot on expanding foam which is great i also know i have seen in dollar tree some bubble ice cream cones might try to see if i find like the waffle cone type if not ill try the dollar tree or expanding foam. Thank you guys


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

They have foam cones, and balls at Walmart that you could put foam on top of as well and paint.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got a Dollar Tree catalog in the mail today and it had the pointy waffle cones in brite colors/toppings. The best part is it's actually a dog's chewtoy so it's soft rubber and probably bigger than the bubblecones. I'm going to pick some up for future use if the store has them.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadna said:


> I got a Dollar Tree catalog in the mail today and it had the pointy waffle cones in brite colors/toppings. The best part is it's actually a dog's chewtoy so it's soft rubber and probably bigger than the bubblecones. I'm going to pick some up for future use if the store has them.


Thats freaking awesome i will take a look at those


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

How about using some "waffle foam"like the use for mattress toppers?









Or if you want something more rigid, get some "Ditra." - it's a plastic tile underlayment that looks waffled.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh wow thats really cool. Thank you


----------

